# Cwc Quartz Divers Value ?



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

I got one of these in a deal .It's genuine and I believe issued . The fixed bars have been removed.New crystal . I have scans of insde ,outside back and front.

Who can give any guides as to its sale value? I tried Foggy but no reply .

Email direct:

[email protected]


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Sounds interesting























Personally I'd persevere with trying to get Foggy's View on the value of the watch before you consider selling it on...

Mike


----------



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

K.I.T.T. said:


> Sounds interesting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Mike I'm sure that's good advice .

My Email has probably gone intio his cr*pmail box


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Like this one?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Like this one?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...ssPageName=WDVW
> 
> ...


Yes similar .Mine has an issue date and is S/S with no date .Condition is as good as the one on Ebay but mine has an unmarked crystal .

Thanks for the info .It's a guide .,but I'd still like Foggy to comment .


----------



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

I now have the information I need on this one .It's a Royal Marines issue .

I'll put it up for sale reluctantly .


----------

